# No more Teamspeak2-server?



## fullauto2012 (Sep 27, 2021)

Just getting back into FreeBSD after a long absence for health reasons. Got a new server up and running and was looking to install a teamspeak server, but it seems FreeBSD no longer has the teamspeak3-server package.  Just looking for some clarification.  Not gonna lie, I'm kind of heartbroken as TS was the only way I could talk to my brother back home.


```
root@Bender:/usr/ports/audio # uname -a
FreeBSD Bender 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr  9 04:24:09 UTC 2021     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 27, 2021)

FreshPorts -- audio/teamspeak3-server: Server side of the TeamSpeak group voice chat system
					

A proprietary software which allows groups of people to speak over the Internet.  This port contains the TeamSpeak 3 server part.  No tsdns support available (yet). If you need it, extract & install yourself.




					www.freshports.org


----------



## fullauto2012 (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you so much!  I appologize in advance as I am a newbie, but since this is not a pkg, can you point me to a howto to install this?


----------



## Geezer (Sep 27, 2021)

`pkg install teamspeak3-server`


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 27, 2021)

fullauto2012 said:


> can you point me to a howto to install this?


See https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/ports/#ports-using how to install software via ports collection. I've never done this before so i can't elaborate.


Geezer said:


> pkg install teamspeak3-server


Geezer: the package seems absent:
"A package is not available for ports marked as: Forbidden / Broken / Ignore / Restricted" and
"PKGNAME: there is no package for this port: _LICENSE_RESTRICTED = delete-package delete-distfiles"


----------



## Geezer (Sep 27, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> See https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/ports/#ports-using how to install software via ports collection. I've never done this before so i can't elaborate.
> 
> Geezer: the package seems absent:
> "A package is not available for ports marked as: Forbidden / Broken / Ignore / Restricted" and
> "PKGNAME: there is no package for this port: _LICENSE_RESTRICTED = delete-package delete-distfiles"



I beg your pudding.


`cd /usr/ports/audio/teamspeak3-server
make`
(accept the license)
`make install
make clean`


----------



## fullauto2012 (Sep 27, 2021)

Geezer said:


> I beg your pudding.
> 
> 
> `cd /usr/ports/audio/teamspeak3-server
> ...


Excuse my ignorance, but I was under the impression that the pkg install was a precompiled binary and when you run "make" it was actually doing the compiling.  Where am I wrong in my thinking?


----------



## Geezer (Sep 27, 2021)

fullauto2012 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but I was under the impression that the pkg install was a precompiled binary and when you run "make" it was actually doing the compiling.  Where am I wrong in my thinking?



That is correct. But the pkg for teamspeak3-server is not (for the time being) in the repository.

Possibly, it is not in the repository, because you have to _explicitly accept the license_.

So merely build from ports. 
And report here if it all works well.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2021)

In this case the port actually does very little "compiling" (teamspeak is distributed as a binary, not as source code).

```
NO_BUILD=	yes
```


----------



## astyle (Sep 27, 2021)

fullauto2012 , when you just run `make` in /usr/ports/audio/teamspeak3-server, it will pull things in, and compile if necessary. The `make install` step is what creates the package and installs it. That's what Geezer meant, I'm just expanding on that a bit.

Based on what I'm reading in this thread, I would conclude that premade packages (the ones you install with `pkg install`) for audio/teamspeak3-server are not available in FreeBSD repos, you *gotta go with ports*. Well, you can verify my claim with `pkg search audio/teamspeak3-server`.


----------



## fullauto2012 (Sep 27, 2021)

Happy to report all worked well and perfectly with `make install clean`.
I am wondering now, is it better to use pkg(8) or ports(7)


----------



## astyle (Sep 27, 2021)

fullauto2012 said:


> Happy to report all worked well and perfectly with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally prefer to go with ports, but that's because I have a machine that won't complain even if I have an overnight job (a rig with a Ryzen 5 1400).  I personally prefer ports because I don't like the defaults on the premade packages. Some people on these forums are big proponents of `pkg`, because that avoids compiling for a long time.


----------



## fullauto2012 (Sep 27, 2021)

I dont mimd the compiling. I guess my issue is if it breaks it means many long nights of posting things on here I'm not very familiar with until one of you fine folks sees fit to tell me how to fix it. I am ver newb, but I have a soul deep fear of relying on others for stuff..  The combination is troublesome to say the least...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2021)

fullauto2012 said:


> I am ver newb, but I have a soul deep fear of relying on others for stuff..


If you never start you'll never get the experience to fix things on your own either.


----------



## fullauto2012 (Sep 27, 2021)

SirDice said:


> If you never start you'll never get the experience to fix things on your own either.


I started a few years back as Im sure my post record shows, but I have some serious health issues, moved across the country, and now I'm mid divorce so I stopped for a while. But, now I'm back at it. I'll tell you what, to me at least, the best parts of FreeBSD are the community and the documentation... 
10/10
Been recommending it for years!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2021)

At least nowadays you have the forums to fall back on. When I started with FreeBSD I only had the documentation to work with. I was way to scared to use the mailing lists to ask for help


----------



## fullauto2012 (Sep 27, 2021)

Exactly!
I tried Linux... Lasted about 3 months.  Very uncoordinated and unprofessional community.  Almost turned me off to the whole *nix thing because of all the hack fixes out there.


----------

